# Youth waterfowl id and retrievng demo



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Wow that sounds like fun! LOL marsh areas around here have alligators!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That sounds fantastic............

Any pictures?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

The head of Sportsman's Ed may have some photos. I will ask her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Would be interesting to see........


----------

